# Thunder-Wolf alt...



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Okay, so I have been railing for a bit...
Found a bear,
hate GW for not making a viable UNIT or not overpriced independent character for one of the best FA choices in the game,
and a friend helped me come up with this....


















and the cats were to support my creation of my wolf lord with saga of the bear.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

HOLY TITS! Where'd you get that bear?!

I MUST HAVE BEAR CAVALRY!!!


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Kislevite Lord on mount...from WFB...
yeah, they'd all be bears...if I could find more of him...for less than 80$ a pop.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice work though, the sizes are just right for a marine to ride. Have some rep.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

what size bases are those?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The bear is a great idea, but IMO the lions are just a tad too small. Great concept though.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

G:
those are the old GW titan/walker 60mm flat bases they made. had a few left. 
K:
they actually look a little beefier in person. I wanted all bears to start, but just couldn't find more than the one I had easily or cheaply..


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Seem to work perfectly then.

I'll bet a little GS on the muzzle and tail (clip it down to length) and you could pass thpose lions off as wolves if you wanted. Fen wolves seem to have big mangy manes in some of the art


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

G:
I had actually looked at that, but when I couldn't afford to perpetuate the Bear theme, I decided to go with different models to rep different roles.
I am going to heavily convert a bloodcrusher for an Ironpriest mounted.
A large wolf (probably Canis, though I don't want to give GW that money I think it's the only thing that'll work) for a Wolfguard BL with mark of the hunter...and cats for the thunder-'cat' riders.

I am using lone wolves to represent questing 'knights' trying to qualify for beast rider status in the army, and those that survive a battle/kill their preferred target(s) get upgraded.
This last weekend I had one kill a ven dread AND survive an attack into another squad, so he is getting the upgrade...hello BL saga-hunter model!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice, although I have to mark off on the small legs on the Bear rider. The sheer size and mis-match of the legs is just way too much to let go.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

T:
actually, the legs aren't the mismatch they appear. 
All the material up around his hips masks the fact he's leaning just a wee bit too far forward on his hips, and they appear smaller than they are from the front. you can't see his thighs, so it looks like stumpy at some angles. The TS on his right arm exacerbates that view from the angle I took the shot.
I need to get a better shot from his left side, where you can see it clearly and not the MOtR pistol.

If I get another bear anytime soon though, I will be correcting that and leaning the rider back (shooting a pistol or some such) to de-emphasize it.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Its not that EAP, its just the sheer scrawny-ness of the legs compared to the body of the Marine. Perhaps it is as you say, just the angle, but at the moment it looks like A rather bulky marine body on scrawny guardsman legs. Perhaps a little GS-ing to bulk them out?


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

TD:
ah-HA....
now I see what you're talking about.
No, it's the shin guard that's painted, and the black leather boot in the shadow. It's not scrawny, just a REALLY bad angle.
I'll post a different angle, gimme a moment.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

of course, because of all the cack and flarf on him, I can't get a straight on angle...but in this pic you can see the metal shin-guard and then the black leather/cloth back on his leg.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I see what you are saying. Looks kinda on the scale of a scouts legs tbh.

Good work, now it makes a bit more sense in my head as to how it would work.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

funny you should mention scout legs...my 'upgraded' lone wolf will be using a scout biker body for the hunter/wolf rider/BL


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha, its like I know what you are thinking =P

Looking good, just takes a little getting used to, after seeing all your other riders in full power armored leggings and greaves.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah...he was first, 
It was when I thought I'd be able to find more of those kislevite bears...affordably.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Have you tried ebay or just ordering the bear models direct from GW/other retailer of GW product? I know The Warstore has a nice discount on anything you buy from them.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, due to how long this model has been out of production, the only one I have found was on e-bay...for over $80.
and I am currently one of the masses of the unemployed!  
lol


----------

